# Sweet Corn Cake Question



## PA Baker (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm dying for sweet corn cake.  I had some out last week (with fish tacos and black beans--yum!!!) and have been craving it ever since.  I found a recipe--I'll post below--but I'm wondering if I can make it in advance (tonight) for dinner tomorrow night.  Since it takes quite awhile to bake, it would be easier to just heat up when I get home from work.  Also, if I can make in advance, how do you think would be the best way to reheat it.  I wouldn't even have to reheat all of it as hubby won't touch the stuff--it's all for me!   

Sweet Corn Cake
(A Mexican sweet corn cake with a spoon bread consistency.)
Servings: 6

Ingredients:
1/2 cup butter, softened
1/3 cup masa harina
1/4 cup water
1 1/2 cups frozen whole-kernel corn, thawed
1/4 cup cornmeal
1/3 cup white sugar
2 tablespoons heavy whipping cream
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder

Directions:
1. In a medium bowl beat butter until it is creamy. Add the Mexican corn flour and water and beat until well mixed.
2. Using a food processor,  process thawed corn, but leave chunky. Stir into the butter mixture.
3. In a separate bowl, mix cornmeal, sugar, cream, salt, and baking powder. Add to corn flour mixture and stir to combine. Pour batter into an ungreased 8x8 inch baking pan. Smooth batter and cover with aluminum foil. Place pan into a 9x13 inch baking dish that is filled a third of the way with water.
4. Bake in a preheated 350 degree oven F (175 degrees C) oven for 50 to 60 minutes. Allow to cool for 10 minutes. Use an ice cream scoop for easy removal from pan.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

Rats, PA has left for home and I forgot to respond to this one!

Sounds really good, PA.  I think you will be fine with gently reheating in a covered pan at 325 degrees or so for about 20-30 minutes.  I would think the only danger is having it dry out, so you may have to watch it; covering it would help.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks, mud!  You're actually not late with this--we ended up doing pizza last night after all so my dinners are pushed back a night.  I'll make it this evening and have it tomorrow evening.


----------



## fried fish (Jan 10, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Thanks, mud!  You're actually not late with this--we ended up doing pizza last night after all so my dinners are pushed back a night.  I'll make it this evening and have it tomorrow evening.


when and if you end up making this sweet corn cake, I want to know how it turns out.  It sounds different and yummy.  I love trying different recipes!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 10, 2005)

I finally got around to making it yesterday and it turned out well.  It was a little drier than I'd hoped--my oven tends to be very tempermental in terms of temperature and baking times--so I'd probably bake it a little less the next time.  The taste was great though -- no wonder with a stick of butter and heavy cream!


----------

